
Why the Wealthy Fear Pandemics - 1PlayerOne
http://web.archive.org/web/20200409103641/https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/09/opinion/coronvairus-economy-history.html
======
anotheryou
archive didn't work for me. here the original
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/09/opinion/coronavirus-
econo...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/09/opinion/coronavirus-economy-
history.html)

